# Totally OT...But any tips for coaxing bats into open?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry for such an off topic post, but any websites I've found aren't that helpful. Does anyone have any tips for coaxing a bat into the open? We have one in our basement at the moment, and my mom's freaking out. My brother doesn't care enough to help catch it, and my dad's gone until late tonight. I've tried having the lights on and off, but haven't seen him yet. We have so much stuff down there, too, that he has lots of hiding spots to choose from.
Anyway, just thought I'd see if anyone else had had problems with bats before and could give me some ideas to try.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

smack the area around it with sumin to scare it, and have a door open, if u kno how it came in, and open that and he will kno how to get out, or try putting fans down there to create a breeze, in all places possible and try to keep it drafty down there to discourage it from staying
!!!!!


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

Yahoo Answers is awesome!

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...NfRNtdcjzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20070602214931AAvZ2Pt

(and I need to stop using this board to procrastinate from studying...)


----------

